# libretto



## lautaro

Hola:
¿como se traduce "libretto universitario"? 
Es la "libreta de notas" donde el profesor pone la evaluación de un examen en la Universidad.

Gracias.

LAU


----------



## neutrino2

Scusa, ma in che lingua? Intendi come si traduce "libretto universitario" in spagnolo? Io non credo che esista, almeno in Spagna!


----------



## lautaro

Sì, proprio così.


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Scusa, ma in che lingua? Intendi come si traduce "libretto universitario" in spagnolo? Io non credo che esista, almeno in Spagna!


 
Hola Neu (me alegro de volver a verte ):

Estoy contigo, no me suena que exista en España, al menos en mi facultad profesores ponían un folio con las notas en el tablón de anuncios y poco más.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lautaro

¡Increíble! Aquí en Italia el estudiante tiene una libreta donde el profesor tiene que anotar por obligación el resultado del examen.
Esta libreta se llama "libretto (universitario)".

Igual, gracias.

LAU


----------



## Antpax

lautaro said:


> ¡Increíble! Aquí en Italia el estudiante tiene una libreta donde el profesor tiene que anotar por obligación el resultado del examen.
> Esta libreta se llama "libretto (universitario)".
> 
> Igual, gracias.
> 
> LAU


 
Aquí somos más cutres. Antes, hace mucho, cuando mis hermanas estudiaban, te daban una papeleta con la nota, pero cuando yo empecé la carrera (hace bastante tiempo ) ya no las daban. Puedes pedir un certificado de notas, donde te dan un listado con todas las asignaturas que llevas hasta el momento, pero eso hay que pagarlo (y no era barato, al menos en mis tiempos).

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## lautaro

> Puedes pedir un certificado de notas, donde te dan un listado con todas las asignaturas que llevas hasta el momento, pero eso hay que pagarlo (y no era barato, al menos en mis tiempos).


 
nooooo... ¡¡no te lo puedo creer!!  Aquí también puedes pedir un certificado pero es gratuito....pero si pierdes la libreta de notas o la tarjeta del estudiante tienes que pagar para sacar otra y tampoco es barato. 
Tendría que poner todos los verbos al pasado ya que terminé la U hace muchas primaveras.


----------



## Antpax

lautaro said:


> nooooo... ¡¡no te lo puedo creer!!  Aquí también puedes pedir un certificado pero es gratuito....pero si pierdes la libreta de notas o la tarjeta del estudiante tienes que pagar para sacar otra y tampoco es barato.
> Tendría que poner todos los verbos al pasado ya que terminé la U hace muchas primaveras.


 
Aquí se paga por todo.  Ponen la excusa de que es un documento oficial firmado por el decano y tal. Si te cuento lo que pagué por el título, que es una cartulina con la firma del rey escaneada lo flipas. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Hola Ant 
Yo cuando acabé la carrera tuve que entregar el "libretto", pero me daba tanta pena que hice un escan para guardarlo! Es que no sólo venían las notas, sino que venían con la escritura del profesor y cada una es un recuerdo!
¡El "libretto" es mítico para nosotros!


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Hola Ant
> Yo cuando acabé la carrera tuve que entregar el "libretto", pero me daba tanta pena que hice un escan para guardarlo! Es que no sólo venían las notas, sino que venían con la escritura del profesor y cada una es un recuerdo!
> ¡El "libretto" es mítico para nosotros!


 
Yo hubiese hecho lo mismo, así no parece que sea tan impersonal (que aquí lo es y mucho, por lo menos la universidad pública) 

Volviendo al tema de la traducción, que nos hemos ido un poco, creo que puede usar "libro de notas" o "libro de calificaciones", que diría que se entendería. En el colegio y el instituto sí que hay algo parecido, pero no sé cual es su nombre oficial, porque todo el mundo lo conoce simplemente por "las notas".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lautaro

> Hola Ant
> Yo cuando acabé la carrera tuve que entregar el "libretto", pero me daba tanta pena que hice un escan para guardarlo! Es que no sólo venían las notas, sino que venían con la escritura del profesor y cada una es un recuerdo!


 


¡¡yo también tuve que sacarle una copia!! lo único malo es que en mi época no todo el mundo tenía escaner...


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

¿No te refieres al "libro de escolaridad?


----------



## Agró

"Boletín de notas" es (o era) lo habitual en la escuela (hablo de la EGB) y del instituto (Bachiller). En la universidad ya no se usaba (a mí me tocó el sistema de papeletas (que conservo), y el certificado de notas (expediente académico).


----------



## 0scar

Boletín de calificaciones se llamaba en la primaria y en la secundaria no me acuerdo.
Algunas universidades dan Libreta Universitaria similar a la italiana. Pero no está generalizado. Lo que importa es el acta de examen con las notas, que luego se vuelca a un libro.


----------

